# I have an Idea



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got this idea for a HO layout with one problem! All I have is a MAC so I have no SCARM!
Could someone please help me out?
This is what I've got to work with; 15' 6" long x 6' 6" left side x 8' right side the dog leg (5' from the top) at the bottom is required due to space for a walk way and chair as are the 2 reversing loops beyond that 24" min. rad. all atlas turnouts, flex and sectional if needed, elevation 0" bottom (dog leg) to 3" +/- at the top bridge. Sorry about the blurry picture but you should get the idea! 
Thanks for the help


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a Mac person, too. See this thread about the only railroad modelling software that I know of -- RailModeller.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24950


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gator

You have a very nice continuous running layout, but not
much in the way of switching.

The question is, are you happy with watching the trains
run by or would you like more switching?

As the Forum grump, I Hasten to mention that you have two
reverse loops that, each, will require a reverse loop controller
if you have DCC, or a complex wiring and switch lashup if
you are DC.

An earlier post had this link:

https://www.azatrax.com/dual-train-detector.html

This device seems to make it possible for fully automatic running
in a dual reverse loop such as you have. You might check it out.
It would be the reverse loop controller as well as throw the
turnouts to keep the train running in either DCC or DC.

Don


----------



## Trainfan1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Gator,
I am new to model railroading but I have lots of experience with computers, so I am sure I could help. If you want scarm your best bet would be running a virtual machine, you can use software like VirtualBox and run a window installation like windows 7 without activating it or windows 10 technical preview, you wouldn't get security updates, but that wouldn't be a problem since it is virtual. Another option would be bootcamping your mac if it is new enough. If you want to look into this I will be happy to help you out.
-Mat


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Don, 
I'm using DCC and yes I know about the controllers(not sure how to use them yet) I'm hoping that the way I have them isolated they only become reverse loops when the switches are aligned?(Wiring Guru's help me out here!) The main object was long continuous running in opposite directions. I'm trying to keep the switching (which I would like more of) at the bottom (front) of the layout to cut down on the wiring but after thinking about it I should at least have a siding at the top!

Please keep the suggestions, opinions and critique coming!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mat,
Thanks for the tip! I'm just not that computer literate! You might as well speak Farsi, I'll have a better chance of understanding it!


----------



## Trainfan1 (Nov 29, 2014)

A virtual machine is pretty much a virtual computer running inside of your mac. It allocates some resources to itself and runs, it's not to complicated, there is a few different pieces of software out there that can do this. VirtualBox is very simple and is by Oracle so it is trusted, so if you wanted to go down this path you would need to download something like VirtualBox, install it, download a windows operating system, and set up a virtual machine running the windows iso file, then just download scarm. It is not very hard and I could give you all the links and expertise needed to get it running. There are also design aids for Mac, but if you can figure out how to use scarm it is a lot more powerful. Do you know what year your mac is?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gator

The wiring for your layout is actually quite simple for DCC.

You would want a buss that runs both N & S at the top
and the bottom and a branch running E & W.
You would want track drops about every 6 feet or so
connected to the buss. The buss is fed power from
your DCC controller at mid point. The buss dead ends.
Do NOT make a circle.

The Reverse loops are very easy. You would place your
insulated joiners on the upper curve just after the turnouts
of both loops. You feed each reverse loop controller from
the track buss. The output of each goes to it's isolated
track. That's all there is to it. Usually the controllers are
located under the table near their tracks. 

As you see, wiring for DCC is very simple and straight forward.
Just be sure to keep your buss and drops in phase (polarity).

Don


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Don,
Just to clarify, You said "Do not connect the bus wire in a circle". Doesn't the track do that any way? Also the little lines located near the turnout's indicate insulated joiners, I hope that helps with your suggestions!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gator you picked up on one of the unusual aspects of 
DCC systems. Yes, your track is a circle conducting
the DCC power. But the buss is best left to dead
end. There is a highly technical explanation for that
but it is beyond of my pay scale. Keep in mind we are
talking digital, as in computers, not just a simple
electrical circuit. 

Here is the DCC guru for the hobby:

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

He can explain it to you completely.

But, keep in mind often he is suggesting systems
and devices needed in a large layout but it is
not applicable to the typical home layout. So
don't let yourself be daunted by the information.

Don


----------

